# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Repetier vs. Simplify3D

## AutoWiz

Hello. I have been toying with 3dprinting for a little while and up to this point I have only used autodesk 123d design to draw stuff and repetier to slice and print. I am used to searching for .stl files to print for the things I don't want to draw. BUT, I am no programmer and am subject to watching a bunch of youtube tutorials and searching forums for information to hack together a working marlin firmware for my custom built stuff instead of just knowing my way around. So I was hoping to get some input on what to expect in going from free repetier to simplify 3d? is it easaier to use or will I load it up and find it strange or alien and be stuck relearning from the start? I am certain simplify 3d is better and has more features but as a little bit above a novice level will these extra features confuse me and I wont use them anyways? Or will just using simplify3d just give me an instant hike in print quality? I would love some input from people who have experience with both. And I like printing from PC. It is cool watching the pc screen trace out what the printer is making.

----------


## noiseboy72

Having used both, S3D offers much faster slicing and a simpler user experience, with a library of presets for most common printers in terms of printing. Choose the correct preset, import the model and hit the slice button. 

Yes, you can change more than you can in Repetitor, but it's tweaks rather than anything more. Infill and supports are better in terms of design and printing and the finished items do print to a better quality.

S3D can also repair errors in the STL file, but as you can do this for free in Microsoft 3D Builder, it's not much of a gain. 

Worth the money? Well that's a moot point. It depends how much printing you intend to do, as there is nothing particularly wrong with Repetitor, but S3D is smoother and a little quicker.

----------


## wendy

My friend recommend me to use simplify3D, it is really very simple
www.reprapmall.com
5623.jpg

----------


## Alibert

S3D has a steep price and it is often debated whether it is worth the money or not. Considering the fact that the company is in business for quite a few years, one can conclude that either _it really is worth the money_ or alternatively there is an unending supply of (knowledgeable maker) fools who are easily separated from their money. Take your pick.

Apart from all that noiseboy72 mentioned above, S3D also allows you to define multiple profiles for different parts on a tray of parts to be printed together, allows you to define multiple profiles for different heights of you print, etc. Also, you can store the parts (stl) plus all the printing profiles applied to them in a single factory file. I use that a lot to save complex (trays of) prints so that I do not have to keep track of all the nitty gritty details per part or need to save hundreds of different printing profiles and remember which one to use for which part. You can view a factory file as a time-frozen archive of the parts and how to print them correctly (temps,speeds,layer heights,bridging,infill,etc,etc,etc, all of those able to change for the part/layer height), all in one self-containing file. If you need to re-print something just load in the factory file, slice and print. If you need to tweak it, load in the factory file, apply the tweaks (save the factory file again if needed), slice and print. It makes printing life a lot easier in my experience.

If you are a hobbyist with few parts to print, then I would recommend Cura or Slic3r which are both free and pretty good. If you are into 3d printing big time, then S3D is a must (my two pennies worth of advice).

----------


## curious aardvark

I am definitely NOT easily seperated from my money. 
I actually had a comprehensive hands on run through of simplify3d from one of the 3dp unlimited people at a tct show before I decided to buy it. 
Probably the first software I['ve actually paid for in 20 years - and, yes it is worth the money. Mind you it was a lot cheaper 2 years ago !

Also they keep improving it, and they actually improve it. Unlike a lot of software companies who just chamge stuff around so you can't use it anymore and call it an improvement. s3d does get improved. 
A number of things it didn't do at all well when I bought it (infill being the main one for me) it now does better than any other software around. 

If they would only get dual head printing to work as well as makerware desktop - it would be damn near perfect. 

Never used repetier - so can't make direct comparison. But s3d it's way better than: makerware, cura, slic3r, replicator-g anf flashprint. All of which I have used.

----------

